

Get a free Macworld Expo 2008 pass. Code: 08-G-PC152 - plusbryan
http://www.macworldexpo.com/registration
I'm not certain I'll actually attend the expo this year, but since we're only a couple blocks away, I nabbed a pass. I remember ten years ago when I would have killed for a free pass to the expo!
======
plusbryan
I'm not certain I'll actually attend the expo this year, but since we're only
a couple blocks away, I nabbed a pass. I remember ten years ago when I would
have killed for a free pass to the expo! (pass found on istockphoto forum)

